
'Star in a Jar’ Fusion Reactor Works and Promises Infinite Energy - mrfusion
http://www.space.com/34960-star-in-a-jar-fusion-reactor-works.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=socialfbspc&cmpid=social_spc_514630
======
ImTalking
When I read articles like this I always think that supernovas could be some
alien civilisation where someone's crazy Uncle Fred is messing around in his
mother's basement and his last words were 'And starting test #1. Now...'.

~~~
martin-adams
Haha, never thought of it like that. Brilliant.

------
cweagans
We've been able to fuse deuterium into helium for decades. What makes this
different? If they're implying that they were able to get the fusion reaction
to break even, that would be an incredible breakthrough, but the article
doesn't say anything about that.

~~~
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
This is just preliminary validation that the 7-X stellarator is working as
designed. This is actually a pretty big step for the project, but that's
really it. It's still a research project that may or may not lead to
commercialization, just like the other fusion projects.

Interesting to hear about, but not a game changer.

------
x3n0ph3n3
"infinite energy" \-- what a crap headline.

~~~
slackstation
For all intents and purposes, it's more energy than we will ever need so it's
closer to infinite (conceptually) than finite.

~~~
zardo
Maybe it's all you'll ever need. I'm going to try to get 1kg moving at c.

